# Does GPU OC'ing require a lot more power from the PSU?



## Riplet (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey there, my current rig has quite low end PSU and GPU which I do not yet plan to replace, though obviously I eventually will.
I have an EzCool silent cooling REAL 300W PSU, which is pretty much enough for my E5200 2.5Ghz and my Inno3D 9400GT 512mb at clock speeds.
(2gb CEON ddr2 800mhz) 

My main question is, if I overclock my 9400GT only, will it raise my PSU's power usage up to a dangerous amount?
If not, around how much should I overclock my card?

Please refrain from throwing suggestions of replacing the crappy PSU and GPU I currently own, I am fully aware of my low-end parts and at the moment I want to push what I can from my GPU.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

don't overclock the GPU if you don't want to replace the PSU

you should be running a 550w PSU anyways
like a corsair 550w

with a PCI-E card you should have at least 26a on the 12v line to account for capacitor aging


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

EzCool
a recipe for disaster especially trying to o/c plus being under powered for normal running in the first place


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

DONT overclock anything ................. youre lucky the rig is running! I was using 300 watt power supplies back in the P3 days


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

A "quality" 300W PSU would be sufficient for the E5200 but not anywhere near enough for anything other than onboard graphics.


----------

